# petless household needs help deciding



## overparanoid (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, I'm new. I have two children, a daughter aged 5 and a boy aged 2. I used to keep rats and a selection of reptiles a while ago but on moving I rehomed the reptiles and unfortunately the ratty pair passed away after a few years. We currently have no pets and my OH and I have decided that we would like to get a small pet as our accommodation won't allow dogs and we live on a main road so I wouldn't get a cat for this reason. My son wouldn't have any involvement due to his age but I would like to get a pet that is suitable for my daughter to have a level of interaction with. Obviously my OH and I are fully aware that this is entirely our responsibility and honestly it's more for us than the kids but I would like my daughter to be able to get involved. 

So in your experience, what small pet would you recommend? I'd like to avoid rats this time though as even though I love them my OH isn't so keen and my daughter keeps saying rabbit but I know they also aren't really appropriate for such young children. 

Hope you can help a little. This is going to be something we look into for at least a month before we find a breeder to make sure that we have the correct set up first. 

Thanks x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum 

When I was about your daughters age my family had gerbils.
When I was about 4, I remember helping with the cage clean and just watching the gerbils antics to start with. Then when we got more gerbils, when I was 5 I had the pleasure of choosing 'my' gerbil, while my mum choose the other, I got to name my gerbil and with supervision I was allowed to handle her. I carried on helping with the cage clean etc. 
So gerbils may be a good choice, however saying your husband doesn't like rats, well, I know some people seem to think gerbils are 'small rats', which in my opinion is crazy (I don't like rats (sorry) but think my gerbils are adorable).

Another idea is a Syrian hamster, the biggest downside is that a hamster will probable only get up when your daughter is in bed though. Also they don't have very long lifespans. However a hamster may be easier to handle then a gerbil.

Guinea pigs may be good - though I have no personal experience with them. 

I have personal experience with both hamsters and gerbils so if you want to PM me any questions, please do so. I will help if I can. I do have more experience with hamsters though.


----------



## Yulia (Jan 24, 2014)

Removed and gone


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

You're right in not choosing rabbits, they often don't make good pets for children & many aren't 'cuddly'.

Gerbils are fun & lovely but can be pretty fast for small children, hamsters are nice but are more active at night, some do bite though!

Rats are the best small pets IMO, as they are very intelligent & often actively seek out human interaction.

Obviously rats may not be an option if your OH isn't keen, so I'd suggest guinea pigs, my childhood ones were friendly & very sweet.

It's nice to see parents putting so much thought into choosing a pet for their children, good luck in your search


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

the whole way though your post all i was thinking was 'boy rats! boy rats! boy rats!' but since not...

i wouldn't go for a rabbit if i was you- i got a bunny when i was about 8, and although she and me had an incredible bond, she wanted her own space- wasn't a cuddler and Hated my older sister! she even used to ambush her and attack :yikes:

i've never owned guineas, but have minded a fair few for college, and got to know them all in the room... they are lovely! very smelly, but Lovely!

my gerbils i got at 17, and they weren't cuddlers either; melin was more cuddly than trish 9 who passed away very young  but still not by much. they were [email protected] gerbs though so that may have played a part.

another thought though, have you considered degus? again i've never owned any, but was the designated carer for schools pair (pringle and dorito) for my 2 years in that school and they were amazing! they were super affectionate, not very smelly, and big enough to cuddle without being scared of hurting them (i always get that feeling with smaller rodents  ) Welcome « Degu World Degu World might be worth a wee look? they do have long tails, but they're fluffy! 
and as far as i know average life expectancy is 8 years, so much longer than ratties, which i think may make them a better choice for younger kids- they'll be much older when their pet passes- my hamster passing when i was 7 hit me very hard, but i may not be the best example of a normal kid!


----------

